# Hypocrites in Religion



## Almaz (Jan 18, 2011)

Have you ever met someone that professes to be the such a Christian, Jew Muslim Sufi Hindu or whatever

But they don't act like it 

I work with a few holy rollers but to me they are HYPOCHRISTIANS cause how in the heck can you be saved for 10 years and have a 7 year old and a 10 month old by different fathers. 

Please clarify this


----------



## Livingmylifetothefullest (Jan 18, 2011)

E-v-e-r-y-d-a-y


----------



## SHEANITPRO (Jan 18, 2011)

All the time, but when I do I keep this in mind.

When I say..." I am a Christian"
I'm not shouting "I am saved"
I'm whispering "I get lost"
"That is why I chose this way"

When I say..."I am a Christian"
I don't speak of this with pride
I'm confessing that I stumble
and need someone to be my guide

When I say..."I am a Christian"
I'm not trying to be strong
I'm professing that I'm weak
and pray for strength to carry on

When I say..."I am a Christian"
I'm not bragging of success
I'm admitting I have failed
and cannot ever pay the debt

When I say..."I am a Christian"
I'm not claiming to be perfect,
my flaws are all too visible
but God believes I'm worth it

When I say..."I am a Christian"
I still feel the sting of pain
I have my share of heartaches
which is why I seek His name

When I say..."I am a Christian"
I do not wish to judge
I have no authority
I only know I'm loved.


----------



## Almaz (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay cause I am Jewish I am religious to a degree I grew up in a VERY Orthodox family but I would NEVER go around saying I AM SUPPPERRR JEWWW I AM MORE KOSHER THAN YOU. I just don't. Cause sometimes I drive on Shabbat I eat in Non-Kosher restaurants fish and salads only. And I have gone to churches with Christian friends I am not perfect. But this lady at work is Jesus this jesus that all day long but her actions are not so Jesus like. She is only human as I am but wow. If she tells me ONE MO day that I am going to hell cause I am not a Christian like here I am going to beat her down


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 18, 2011)

One of the Biggest ones of all Eddie Long. Never met him but he needs to sit down somewhere with his nasty self!


----------



## Almaz (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I did a whole thing about Jesse Jackson and some Chicago preachers on a locked thread Eddie Long is right up there too. And Rabbi Lifkin


----------



## hannan (Jan 18, 2011)

We have what's known as the haram police and computer imams. Haram is something that is not allowed in Islam. They're not necessarily hypocrites but they'll literally be the first to tell you that you're going to hell for every little thing you do. 

YouTube - Ummah Films - The Haram Police


----------



## Almaz (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh I know what Haram is and I see a lot of it. 





hannan said:


> We have what's known as the haram police and computer imams. Haram is something that is not allowed in Islam. They're not necessarily hypocrites but they'll literally be the first to tell you that you're going to hell for every little thing you do.
> 
> YouTube - Ummah Films - The Haram Police


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jan 18, 2011)

SHEANITPRO said:


> All the time, but when I do I keep this in mind.
> 
> When I say..." I am a Christian"
> I'm not shouting "I am saved"
> ...



I love this. Thx for posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Almaz (Jan 18, 2011)

VIP What have I done?


----------



## abcd09 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's easier to assume that everyone is not a tit-for-tat follower of their religion. You can believe in God but I don't think that that excludes you from living in this world and not undergoing the same temptations that secular people go through. But that lady is out of line for telling you that every day.


----------



## Almaz (Jan 18, 2011)

Everyday. But yet my life is just fine. 

No sweat but she goes way off about telling me that I am going to hell. But it is okay I find it amusing at times


----------



## iri9109 (Jan 18, 2011)

in the words of Ghandi:
"I like your Christ. I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ."


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Jan 18, 2011)

Everyday, everyday, everyday, everyday!!!!  I see it at church, at work, just everywhere I go!  

There is a person that I know who is so evil and conniving yet she walks around like she's some big time Christian!  I don't like to say this about people but she's probably going to bust hell wide open!  I believe the saying when people say their are devils walking amongst us because she is a demon!


----------



## cia_garces (Jan 18, 2011)

Almaz said:


> VIP What have I done?



I think I'm an important person!!! You've started a very interesting convo about people who claim to be all up in their religion, but are as fake as a fake can be. *pause* Hold up? Is there somebody named VIP in this thread? Hope not.


----------



## wednesday (Jan 18, 2011)

know that just because someone says they are a Christian, Muslim, Jew etc it doesn't make them one.


----------



## cia_garces (Jan 18, 2011)

Almaz said:


> Everyday. But yet my life is just fine.
> 
> No sweat but she goes way off about telling me that I am going to hell. But it is okay I find it amusing at times



I worked with a Catholic girl and she said she mentioned something about being Catholic in the lunchroom and a lady came up to her at the end of her lunch and told her she was going to hell b/c she was Catholic. The lady who said this was Christian. Actually to be more precise, she claimed to be Christian b/c there was nothing Christ-like about what she did. I honestly don't think Jesus himself would be anywhere near a lot of the people who claim they are Christians.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 18, 2011)

Almaz said:


> VIP What have I done?




 nuffin' yet! Just trying' to stop you before you do!


----------



## Keen (Jan 18, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> I worked with a Catholic girl and she said she mentioned something about being Catholic in the lunchroom and a lady came up to her at the end of her lunch and told her* she was going to hell b/c she was Catholic*. The lady who said this was Christian. Actually to be more precise, she claimed to be Christian b/c there was nothing Christ-like about what she did. I honestly don't think Jesus himself would be anywhere near a lot of the people who claim they are Christians.



That happens here. That's one reason many people don't post on the Christian forum.


----------



## Almaz (Jan 18, 2011)

OKAY MOMMY I will behave come and tuck me in 

Its all good Thank you for looking out 





*VIP* said:


> nuffin' yet! Just trying' to stop you before you do!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 18, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> I think I'm an important person!!! You've started a very interesting convo about people who claim to be all up in their religion, but are as fake as a fake can be. *pause* Hold up? Is there somebody named VIP in this thread? *Hope not*.


..................


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh yeah. I'm an Atheist and when I am asked if I believe in God (by "Christians") and I tell them what I am, they are the quickest to say, "OMG you're going to hell, blah, blah blah...

meanwhile, they are shacking up with their SO's, cursing out their parents, sleeping with married men, having abortions, shaking their arse at the club and yet still finds their way to get to church on sunday.


----------



## ixoyegodisgood (Jan 19, 2011)

I see this all the time.  I even had someone tell me in High School that "Gangsters are better than you because at least they go to Church on Easter".  More often than not, most Christians do Christ no favors.  I am not perfect.  Not even close.  I have done things wrong.  But I try to live as Christ lived and will forever be a work in progress.  These same people who devalue my salvation because I am in no rush to go to a church are the same ones doing XY and Z.  While I don't drink, sleep around and have never touched a drug in my life.  

Whatever.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 19, 2011)

IMO Some of the religious people are one of the worst two faced-hypocrites, back-stabbers around.


----------



## BayAreaDream (Jan 19, 2011)

My father use to umpire for the church's co ed softball team an those players use to cuss at one another and even fought at games. SMH
Oh an I had the guy tell me that god loves me, he had just come from church and god is great! Then his behind got mad @ when I was about to issue him a citation an all that flew  out the window! I became a ******, he started talking about my family, he hoped I'd die an went to hell! SMH


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 19, 2011)

I've managed to tone it down a bit but I consider myself religious but I still cuss like a sailor on leave. 

I think Christianity sets people up to be hypocrites.  The Christian bible basically tells you that you are born not being **** but you need to overcome your G-d given nature to be as divine as the Christian saviour.  Well, good luck with that.

Within Judaism, the worst offenders are the folks who employ a shabbos goy.  Jews are prohibited from doing any kind of work on the sabbath which , but people 'cheat' by employing somebody to do stuff for them on the sabbath, which is also prohibited but they overlook that part.   

I have had Orthodox Jews who don't consider my Reform conversion as valid try to get me to do ish for them.   I tole 'em, if they are going to wait on me to be their shabbos goy, then they are just going to be some waitin a$$e$. 

I got to throw an honorable mention to the dudes who find any and all religions in jail, but the milisecond they get out it's like G-d who? G-d what?


----------



## LiftedUp (Jan 19, 2011)

There are hypocrites everywhere and there are people who deviate, falter etc.  I have Hindu friends who drink alcohol.  Does that make them less Hindu to me?  No.  We all have our vices and wrong doings.  I'm a Christian who have done things that I am ashamed of doing, but I am a practicing Christian who knows her teachings and pray that each day I'll grow more and more in Christ.

I try to look at people's positives and not their flaws because we all have them that may come over as hypocritical to others.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jan 19, 2011)

Yep, lots.

To me, the problem is not that people belong to a religious group and have flaws.  We all have flaws, we all fall short of something, in some way.


The problem is when people start acting holier than thou b/c of that affliation and then they dont measure up to what they are claiming.  That's my problem.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 19, 2011)

.....


----------



## DayStar (Jan 19, 2011)

Almaz said:


> I work with a few holy rollers but to me they are HYPOCHRISTIANS cause how in the heck can you be saved for 10 years and have a 7 year old and a 10 month old by different fathers.
> 
> Please clarify this



 

pretty, .



~Sparklingflame~ said:


> .....


----------



## DayStar (Jan 19, 2011)

double post.


----------



## Honi (Jan 19, 2011)

Being saved is a spiritual transformation. Actions take longer to line up with your spiritual transformation.  It's on the inside. If you are ugly you will still be ugly. If you are trifling you probably will still be lol. Unfortunately some peoples actions will never line up during their entire miserable lives. It's a darn shame.

Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## yvette (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone that is SUPER CHRISTIAN is a red flag to me because more times than not, they are more evil and more cunning than a sinner.


----------



## MD_Lady (Jan 19, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> Yep, lots.
> 
> To me, *the problem is not that people belong to a religious group and have flaws.  We all have flaws, we all fall short of something, in some way.
> 
> ...


 I was trying to say the SAME thing, but the words just wouldn't come out right.  I have no problem with the person who presents themselves as an imperfect person living an imperfect life, but who is _really_ trying to live the best life they can by following 'x' faith. Just don't stand around quoting scripture when talking about all that _others_ are doing wrong, but conveniently flip past the pages of your holy book that speak against the choices you're making.


----------



## Starian (Jan 19, 2011)

Honi said:


> *Being saved is a spiritual transformation. Actions take longer to line up with your spiritual transformation.  *It's on the inside. If you are ugly you will still be ugly. If you are trifling you probably will still be lol. Unfortunately some peoples actions will never line up during their entire miserable lives. It's a darn shame.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App



Then certain Christians should keep God's name out of their mouth, especially in reference to what other people are and are not doing.

If, in the process of spiritual transformation, you have time to worry about how saved other people are and whether or not they are going to hell, you're doing it wrong. 

Remove your rafter before you worry about my straw. That's the entire issue in a nutshell, IMO.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Jan 19, 2011)

Is this going to be moved to the CF?


----------



## yvette (Jan 19, 2011)

Almaz said:


> Have you ever met someone that professes to be the such a Christian, Jew Muslim Sufi Hindu or whatever
> 
> But they don't act like it
> 
> ...



Girl, stop. I was raised Pentacostal (no longer practicing, thank goodness) and my church had nothing but unwed mothers in it. I am not talking about ladies that just had recently joined the church and ended up pregnant. I am talking about girls/ladies that had been going to that church for YEARS. Also, it was not just the teenage girls getting knocked up, we had some thirty year olds getting knocked up to. It was just out of hand.


----------



## Starian (Jan 19, 2011)

~Sparklingflame~ said:


> Is this going to be moved to the CF?



Probably not, since this thread will most likely be perceived as negative, judgmental, and Christian bashing and we all know how positive and nonjudgmental the CF is.


----------



## Tolle (Jan 19, 2011)

I always found it strange that people would want to live their lives dictated by the bible. The same book upheld by folks who were so religious yet couldn't accept that people who didn't look like them were even fully human. These same force fed Christians then look at you like you're crazy because you aren't following suit. Puzzling... Religion encourages division and judgmental behavior...sad. I'm not saying there isn't any good in religion but for me it doesn't outweigh the chaos it has caused. 

The god that I serve wouldn't look down at someone like, say Oprah, dismiss all of her accomplishments and banish her to hell because of her choice to "live in sin" (fornication). 

So yea Almaz, I know tons of religious hypocrites, or maybe I've misinterpreted the point of religion.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 19, 2011)

After we die, we either all going to heaven or all going to hell... or, we all just gonna die like dogs and that's it.


----------



## babyb900 (Jan 19, 2011)

ladysaraii said:


> Yep, lots.
> 
> To me, the problem is not that people belong to a religious group and have flaws.  We all have flaws, we all fall short of something, in some way.
> 
> ...




^^^I think this is what Almaz meant. 

I cant stand people like that. Telling me I'm going to hell while smoking their weed in my face. What the floozy


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jan 19, 2011)

Just because you run into hypocritical people *you will still have to give an account to God for your own life when you stand before Him*. *So dont let what others do turn you from the Lord.* Work out your own soul salvation with fear and trembling. We have all been hypocrites at one time or another, even those you dont consider themsleves to be religious.


----------



## Tolle (Jan 19, 2011)

Dang SF, you sho did call it. But considering the CF rules listed below, I'm puzzled yet again. 


 Rules for Christianity Forum...
-This forum is for those who know JESUS CHRIST to be their LORD and SAVIOR. It is not here to question HIS existence or criticize those who believe in HIM.
-Any posts and/or threads not related to The LORD JESUS will be moved to the Off Topic Forum.
-Inappropriate posts and/or threads will be removed or deleted all together.

Thank-you, in advance, for your anticipated cooperation. Be blessed, ladies. 
__________________
A kind answer can soothe angry feelings..."Proverbs 15:1

Have a blessed day.
~Pebbles~


Mr. President!

* #2 *   *
 02-13-2005, 10:40 PM

beverly  
Admin (August 2007 Photo)
*	
Join Date: Oct 2002
Location: The Salon
Posts: 2,899
Blog Entries: 36
Thanks: 278
Thanked 48 Times in 5 Posts
 Re: Rules for Christianity Forum...
Updated Board Rules:

The purpose of this particular forum is to allow believers of Jesus Christ to fellowship together. Its not political, controversial, or a means for debating. Any post that do not pertain to spiritual advancement, encouragement, etc. will be removed. Thank you in advance for your cooperation.



Bookmarks
 Google  Digg  del.icio.us  StumbleUpon

« Previous Thread | Next Thread »


----------



## Honi (Jan 19, 2011)

Agreed. People like that are so self righteous that they dont realize that they can't go around condeming people. We ask fall short without grace

Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mrselle (Jan 19, 2011)

Everyone is a hypocrite about something.  It can be something big or something small, but we are all hypocrites about something.  The good thing is that God meets us where we are and He works on us and can deliver us.  There is nothing wrong with professing to be a Christian, BUT the second you do so people begin to watch you like a hawk and they are waiting with baited breath to point their finger and say, "See!  I knew it!  This person is a fake just like the rest of them."  Years ago when I was in college I worked at a department store part-time and everyone knew that I was saved.  I witnessed to some of the ladies there quite often.  All the while there was a man there I was involved with and I should not have been involved with him at all.  One day this girl, who was not saved looked at me in the eyes and said, "How can you say you are a Christian when you are doing what you are doing?"  That comment humbled me.  The point I'm trying to make is that the minute I think I'm better than someone else, God reminds me of my faults.


----------

